# TYM Tractor Not Starting



## JoeBluegrass (Nov 6, 2013)

I purchased a 2013 TYM 50hp tractor from a local Branson dealership last week. A few days ago my dad was on it and panicked when a limb was caught on the hydraulic, so... he shut it off while it was in forward gear and the bucket was raised. Now, it will not start; or even turn over. I checked all of the connections & the battery is in good shape. The fuses are not blown and I am holding the clutch all the way down, making sure that it is in park, and the transmission is in neutral with the PTO turned off. Any suggestions?


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

Did you check the connections manually/visually or with a volt meter? Power to the solenoid when you try to start?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Is the bucket and boom still raised in the air? There may be a safety that won't let the tractor start if the boom and bucket are raised. Also make sure the park brake is on, and you are sitting in the seat!


----------



## JoeBluegrass (Nov 6, 2013)

It was one wire that jiggled loose from the solenoid.


----------



## fitzlakerkevin (6 mo ago)

My 23 horse diesel won't keep running checked out the pump and injectors they were ok.


----------

